# Muß Salz in den Koiteich



## velos (27. Apr. 2007)

Guten Morgen zusammen.

Mein Züchter meinte gestern, dass in einen Koiteich auf 1000L-3kg Salz müssen 
das währen bei 15.000L ja 45kg Salz 

Sagt mal, kann das war sein:? 

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Thorsten (27. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Muß Salz in den Koiteich*

Hi Peter,

das habe ich ja noch nicht gehört.

Warte mal ab, was die Koikichis hier dazu sagen...ich besitze keinen reinen Koiteich sondern _nur _einen Gartenteich mit Mischbesatz - daher keine Erfahrung!


----------



## rainthanner (27. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Muß Salz in den Koiteich*



			
				velos schrieb:
			
		

> Guten Morgen zusammen.
> 
> Mein Züchter meinte gestern, dass in einen Koiteich auf 1000L-3kg Salz müssen
> das währen bei 15.000L ja 45kg Salz
> ...


 
Morgen Peter, 

mit dieser Behauptung steht er nicht ganz alleine, aber fast.  
Eine Daueraufsalzung macht im Normalfall null Sinn und kann im Nichtnormalfall sogar äußerst böse enden. 

Wenn es dein Händler in seinen Becken nicht anders auf die Reihe bringt, würde ich bei ihm auch keine Fische mehr kaufen.  

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Haitu (27. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Muß Salz in den Koiteich*

Hallo,

das kann ich mir kaum vorstellen weil der Koi ein Karpfen und damit ein Süßwasserfisch ist.
Wenn du Salz in den Teich gibst erhältst du Brackwasser, an ein solches Milieu sind nur ganz bestimmte Fische angepasst.
Wasser versucht immer den Salzgehalt auszugleichen (osmotischer Druck). 
_Das Wasser auf der Seite mit der geringeren Konzentration gelöster Ionen wandert durch die Membran auf die Seite der höheren Konzentration._ (Quelle "Wikipedia").
Bedeutet, der Fisch trocknet aus.


----------



## andi (27. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Muß Salz in den Koiteich*

moin

die dosierung ist lediglich um den osmotischen druck 
des fisches zu stabilisieren oder ganz einfach um stress abzubauen
es soll auch gegen __ parasiten helfen
es gibt einige koi liebhaber die ihren teich aufsalzen
abba nur für begrenzte zeit
das salz wieder aus dem system zu bekommen bedarf vieler wasserwechsel
in meinen augen sind kurzzeitbäder sinnvoller
vorsicht salz im teich verstärkt die giftigkeit von medikamenten

gruß andi


----------



## andi (27. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Muß Salz in den Koiteich*

moin

hab ich vergessen
es macht dem koi nix aus

gruß andi


----------



## Nestor (27. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Muß Salz in den Koiteich*

Hi,

welches Salz denn überhaupt? Kochsalz? Kaliumsalze? Gemische? 

@ andi

Osmotischen Druck des Fisches zu stabilisieren? Bei einem Süßwasserfisch? Warum denn das? Wüsste gerne mehr darüber. 

Grüße Björn


----------



## Olli.P (27. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Muß Salz in den Koiteich*

Hi,



			
				velos schrieb:
			
		

> Guten Morgen zusammen.
> 
> Mein Züchter meinte gestern, dass in einen Koiteich auf 1000L-3kg Salz müssen
> das währen bei 15.000L ja 45kg Salz
> ...



Wahrscheinlich am besten noch Jodsalz, zum desinfizieren???
So, dass man sofort alle Bakkis mit abtötet??????? 

Nööööö, ich meine, die Salzzugabe kenn ich ja von meinem früheren Tanganjikaaquarium, aber da wurde mit Teelöffeln pro 100L gearbeitet und das hat super gut gefunzt aba 45 Kg auf 15.000L ????


Leben Koi auch in der Nordsee?????????

Ich glaube nich oder.....


----------



## velos (27. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Muß Salz in den Koiteich*

Er meinte Steinsalz aus der Metro.
Ich hab es nicht getan und werde auch nicht tun! 

Also ich bin bestimmt nur Anfänger, aber das konnte ich mir auch nicht vorstellen.
Was ich mir als Anfäner wohl vorstellen kann, dass der Teichbiologie diese Menge Salz nicht gefallen wird. 

Gruß
Peter


----------



## andi (27. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Muß Salz in den Koiteich*

moin

jodfreies salz kann in verschiedenen formen verabreicht werden
es darf immer eine langzeitdosis von 1 bis 3kg /1000L 
im wassert vorhanden sein
vorteile
-es stimuliert den fisch
-es erhöht den osmotischen druck des wassers so dass der
 fisch weniger energie aufbringen muss das wasser 
 außerhalb seines körpers zu halten
-es wirk gegen pilze und einige __ parasiten (zb childonella)
-bei nitritvergiftung geht es gegen die aufnahme von nitrit an
-bei bauchwassersucht wird eine dosis von 7kg/1000L über einige tage verabreicht
-ein 10 min kurzzeitbad von 15g/L tötet einzellige parasiten
 während zb karpfenlaus ankerwurm oder blutsauger geschwächt werden wodurch sie leichter
 entfernt werden können
 diese konzentration hilft auch gegen pilze und ist gegen andre bakterien wirksam

aber wie gesagt ich bin fürs kurzzeitbad

gruß andi


----------



## Dieter62 (27. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Muß Salz in den Koiteich*

Hallo Peter
Also ich werde in meinen Teich niemals mit Salz behandeln, denn es ist nicht gut für Pflanzen und das ganze Getier was im Teich so ist.Ich mache es nur in ein kleinen Becken wenn ich einen Koi ein Salzbad geben muß. 
Ich sage mach es nicht!!!!


----------



## Heiko H. (28. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Muß Salz in den Koiteich*

Hi,

mal eine andere Frage zum Aufsalzen:

Sind die Koi nicht irgendwann imun gegen das Salz?
Wie verhält es sich wenn ich einen Koi dann mal mit Salz behandeln will?
Kann das Salz dann noch helfen?

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Nestor (28. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Muß Salz in den Koiteich*



			
				andi schrieb:
			
		

> -ein 10 min kurzzeitbad von 15g/L tötet einzellige __ parasiten
> während zb karpfenlaus ankerwurm oder blutsauger geschwächt werden wodurch sie leichter
> entfernt werden können
> diese konzentration hilft auch gegen pilze und ist gegen andre bakterien wirksam




Hi,

dies war mir bekannt. Aber trotzdem sehe ich immer noch keinen Sinn in einer dauerhaften Aufsalzung eines Gartenteichs. Es sind doch Süßwasserfische, wieso sollten Brackwasserbedingungen für diese Streßfreier sein? Dann müssten ja Karpfenartigen unter natürlichen Bedingungen ganz schönem Streß ausgesetzt sein. 
Desweiteren dürften Pflanzen und nützliche Mikroorganismen ja wohl auch ihre Probleme mit so einer Aufsalzung haben... 
Wie gesagt, mir leuchtet es nicht wirklich ein. 

Viele Grüße 
Björn


----------



## andi (28. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Muß Salz in den Koiteich*

moin björn

ich habe geschrieben das manche 
nur für eine begrenzte zeit (2 wochen oder kürzer) dies tun
diese koi liebhaber machen im monat 10-15000 L 
wasserwechsel wenns langt
in diesen teichen findest du keine pflanzen
es sind reine koiteiche
meine koi schrettern auch jede pflanze
die organismen die da auf der strecke bleiben werden schnell durch neue ersetzt
ich mache es nicht 
aber so ist es machbar ohne schädigung irgendwelcher art

gruß andi


----------



## Haiflyer (28. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Muß Salz in den Koiteich*

naja salz im teich is was neues

kenn es bisher nur so. das macht unser händler.

wenn er neue fische aus japan bekommt. kommen die erst in einen kübel mit normalem wasser und dem wasser aus dem behälter in dem sie gehältert wurden.
dann in eine salzwasserlösung. und dann weiter in ein becken mit dem wasser in dem sie dann auch weiterhin schwimmen.

jeweils aber nur so 5min oder so.

angeblich soll das salzwasser den streß der fische nehmen.

aber salz in einen teich kippen hab ich noch nie gehört und find ich persönlich auch nicht sinnvoll


----------



## Mühle (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Muß Salz in den Koiteich*

Hi Hobbys,

ich muß das Thema nochmal aufgreifen.

Ich habe gerade viel in anderen Foren gestöbert und soviel kranke Fische und immer wieder diese Salzgeschichte  . Na ja, in so Foren, wo es wirklich nur über Koi geht.

Ich könnte nun auch da fragen, aber da traue ich mich nicht  und die Antworten würden mich wahrscheinlich auch nicht glücklich machen  .

Also, Salz in den Teich kippen, das ist doch totaler Blödsinn. Auf so eine Idee würde ich nie kommen.

Aber auch diese Kurzzeitbäder versteh ich nicht. Warum macht man das ? 

Um die Schleimhaut und damit die Parasiten abzutöten, habe ich gelesen. Aber ohne Schleimhaut hat der Koi doch gar keine Abwehrkräfte gegen neue Parasiten und die sind doch in jedem normalen Teich   oder sehe ich was falsch ?

Den Streß nehmen, hmmh ? Ich habe gelesen, daß so ein Salzbad der totale Streßfaktor für einen Koi ist  .   

Heikos Frage finde ich auch sehr interessant. Wird ein Koi mit der Zeit immun gegen eine Salzbehandlung ?

Vielleicht hat ja noch jemand Lust zu antworten oder seine Erfahrung mit solchen Bädern weiterzugeben. Ich würde mich freuen  .

viele liebe Grüße

Britta


----------



## WERNER 02 (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Muß Salz in den Koiteich*



> Also, Salz in den Teich kippen, das ist doch totaler Blödsinn. Auf so eine Idee würde ich nie kommen.



Hi Britta

Hast ja auch keine Salzwasserfische im Teich.: Rechne doch mal aus wieviel Salz du in nen Teich kippen müßtest so das es auch Wirkung zeigt. Aber nicht nur das, was meinste wieviel Wasserwechsel du benötigen würdest um es wieder aus dem Teich zu entfernen.
Wenn schon, dann schon als Kurz oder Langzeitbad zur Vitalisierung und Unterstützung bei Problemen am Fisch.
Auf __ Parasiten hat Salz nur eine begrenzte Wirkung, das eine oder andere Parasitchen mag wohl vor Schreck vom Fische fallen, aber damit biste es noch lange nicht los ( im Teich ).

Händler verabreichen ein solches Bad anfürsich nur nach einem längeren Transport von Fischen um sie sich schneller vom Stress erholen zu lassen.



> Heikos Frage finde ich auch sehr interessant. Wird ein Koi mit der Zeit immun gegen eine Salzbehandlung ?


Warum ??!! Denke mal nicht, das Jemand 3x die Woche ein Salzbad mit seinen Koi veranstalten wird. Was soll sich da dann noch lösen können ??!! Könnte eher sein das du dann mal nen gepögelten Koi dein eigen nennen kannst. 

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Mühle (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Muß Salz in den Koiteich*

Hi Werner,

danke für die Antwort , nee einen gepökelten Koi möchte ich nicht, aber meine arabischen Freunde fragen schon, wann meine dicken Koi "inne Pfanne" gehauen werden  . 

Spaß beiseite. Heute habe ich soviel gelesen, oh, "Koianfänger" und Info vom Händler und Salzbäder ohne Ende. Total unbedarft diese Menschen : Kippen wir mal Salz in den Teich oder Salzbäder, wird schon alles gut gehn.

Aber so Kurzzeitbäder sind für einen Koi gesund  und so ein Anfänger kann nichts falsch machen ? Dann bin ich beruhigt. Ich hatte gedacht, daß es eher was für "Fachleute" ist und das die Gefahr etwas falsch zu machen sehr groß ist.

Sag mal Werner, wieviel müßte ich theoretisch in den Teich kippen. 3 % pro Liter, oder ? Aber wie vergleiche ich Liter und Kilo  , für andere locker zu rechnen, aber für mich, hmmh ?

Egal, wenn das Salzbad den Koi im Grunde nicht gesundheitlich schädigt, ist es ok für mich, sollen die Menschen machen was sie wollen  und wenn es sogar noch eine Koitherapie ist, gut, wunderbar  . Kann ich zwar nicht glauben, aber wenn es so ist...

Also Fazit : Mann macht ein Salzbad, weil es dem Koi gut tut und weil die ein oder andere Bakterie oder Parasit abfällt, na, dann ist ja alles bestens  .

viele liebe Grüße

Britta, die noch immer nicht versteht, warum man so ein Unfug tut


----------



## jochen (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Muß Salz in den Koiteich*

Hi Britta,



			
				Mühle schrieb:
			
		

> wieviel müßte ich theoretisch in den Teich kippen. 3 % pro Liter, oder ? Aber wie vergleiche ich Liter und Kilo  , für andere locker zu rechnen, aber für mich, hmmh ?



Ich bin alles andere als ein Koispezialist, aber ich glaube zu dieser Frage kann ich dir helfen.

30 Gramm Salz pro Liter ergeben 3%

Ein Liter hat 1000 Gramm, dann müssten 30 Gramm, 3 Prozent sein.


----------



## ra_ll_ik (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Muß Salz in den Koiteich*



> Den Streß nehmen, hmmh


Moin
ich bin ja auch nur Anfänger in der Koihalltung, aber was bedeuet "Streß"?
Immer wieder hört man von Streßreduzierung usw.
Wie ist die Definition von Streß?

OT:
Auch in der Reptiliehaltung ein wichtiger Faktor. Nach dem Händeln 5 Tage nicht füttern usw.
Ich persönlich konnte diese ganze Steßgeschichte nicht beobachten.
Bei meinen __ Schlangen die ich in der Hand hatte wurde direkt dannach gefüttert, kein Problem, obwohl immer gesagt wird, die Tiere würden mit Futterverweigerung von einigen Tagen reagieren.

Ebenso bei den Karpfenartigen.
Wir haben den Teich meines Bruders komplett reinigen müssen.
Dazu sind die drei Spiegelkarpfen in ein Planschbecken und die Kois in ein andreres Becken umgezogen. 

Die Kinder ganz begeistert haben versucht die Spiegelkarpfen zu streicheln, was auch geklappt hat.
Aus reiner Neugierde hat dann mein Bruder ein wenig Futter in die Planschbecken gegeben.

Alle haben gefressen, obwohl wir direkt danneben standen oder knieten.

Wenn denn Streß vorliegt, bin ich mir sicher das die Fische nicht fressen würden. 
Ich denke es wird da auch vieles übertrieben und hineininterpretiert...
Ein Salzbad, wobei ich da keine Erfahrung habe, finde ich bei Problemen i.O, aber nur um Streß, den keiner per Auge erkennen kann, zu vermindern würde ich es nicht machen.


----------



## Annett (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Muß Salz in den Koiteich*

Moin,

nach meinem Wissen haben es die Fische in einem Salzbad etwas leichter "gewissen Sachen" von sich zu geben. 
Das osmotische Gefälle zwischen Fischkörper und Wasser (osmotischer Stress) dürfte weniger stark ausgeprägt sein, als ohne Salz.
Hier vielleicht noch etwas interessantes.
Gleichzeitig bewirkt das Salz-Bad die Bildung einer neuen Schleimhaut, da die alte abgestoßen wird. 
Es wirkt wohl gegen Protozoen und Pilze und ist ein mildes Bakterizid.

Man sollte nur aufpassen, dass einem die Fische nicht darin umkippen oder herausspringen! Ansonsten ein eher mildes Behandlungsmittel - meine Meinung!
Im Teich hat es m.M.n. nix verloren - wir haben doch keine Salz- oder Brackwasserfische.


----------



## Loni (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: Muß Salz in den Koiteich*

Bin seit 14 Jahren stolzer Besitzer eines Koiteiches. Vor vier Jahren habe ich erstmals mit dem "Salzen" angefangen. Meine Fische sind gesund und munter.Ein Kilogramm je Kubikmeter Wasser ist gut, zwei Kilogramm sind besser. Die Kois könnten durchaus größere Mengen Salz vertragen. Wer jedoch Pflanzen im Wasser hat, sollte vorsichtig sein. Vorteile, die ich erkennen konnte: Kleine  Verletzungen verpilzen nicht mehr so schnell, und die Fische fühlen sich sichtlich wohler. Ob es gegen __ Parasiten und was weiß ich noch alles hilft, weiß ich nicht. Doch eines ist sicher: Schaden kann die Zugabe von Salz nicht. Zu beachten ist aber, daß das Salz - selbstverständlich unjodiert und ohne Fluor - vollständig aufgelöst ist. Erst dann sollte es in den Teich kommen. Macht allerdings viel Arbeit, denn Salz löst sich erst nach vielen Stunden auf.


----------



## derkoifluesterer (27. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Muß Salz in den Koiteich*

Hallo zusammen,
ganz aktuell haben nach der Winterpause meine Koi ein Costia-Problem und ich versuche diesen Parasit im ersten Schritt mit Salz auf den Leib zu rücken.
Genau die Dosierung wie Andi es beschrieben hat, machen meine Lieben eine Langzeitbehandlung über eine Woche in einem separaten Becken mit 5m³ Volumen, darin sind 15 kg Jodfreies Salz gelöst.
Schon nach wenigen Stunden sind die Hauttrübungen und das Flossenkneifen weniger geworden das von Costia verursacht wurde, ob das Salz den __ Parasiten erledigt wird sich noch zeigen, früher war das möglich, doch auch Parasiten lernen dazu und werden resistent. 
In den Koi Teich würde ich es als Dauerzusatz nicht nehmen wollen, nicht alle Pflanzen vertragen Salz, aber als Behandlung und Vitalisierungsbad immer wieder. 
Wenn es ein guter Züchter gewesen war, von dem Peter geschrieben hatte, meinte er wohl das Aufsalzen des Teichs in diesem Sinn, als vorübergehende Maßnahme nach dem Kauf neuer Koi. 
Wie Andi schon geschrieben hat machen Koi-Kichis regelmäßig Teilwasserwechsel und entsalzen das Teichwasser über kurze Zeit wieder.

Im Übrigen, gibt es zwischen Himmel und Erde viel über das wir nichts wissen, das es aber doch gibt, in diesem Falle können wir alle Andi vertrauen, er ist ein alter Haase auf diesem Gebiet.
Gruß Johannes


----------



## juergen-b (27. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Muß Salz in den Koiteich*

hallo zusammen,

also die geschichte mit dem teich aufsalzen gibt es ab und an - grundsätzlich - den fischen tut es nichts, wenn die dosierung stimmt.

das wichtige, zu den gesundheitlichen aspekten, wurde ja schon alles gesagt.

ich pers. bin davon aber auch kein freund - wenn salz, dann salzbad in separater umgebung.

einige teichbesitzer sprechen auch davon daß es ein wirksames mittel gegen fadenalgen ist - auch hier habe ich keine erfahrung.

aber

ein punkt wurde noch nicht erwähnt - wobei dieser nicht zu unterschätzen ist:

verschiedene materialien, die bei teichtechnik verwendung finden (z.b. edelstähle je nach legierung) reagieren auf aufgesalzene teiche eher negativ, das material wird angegriffen und zerfressen ............ schon aus diesem grund wäre ich diesbezüglich vorsichtig.


----------



## Umberto (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Muß Salz in den Koiteich*



velos schrieb:


> Guten Morgen zusammen.
> 
> Mein Züchter meinte gestern, dass in einen Koiteich auf 1000L-3kg Salz müssen
> das währen bei 15.000L ja 45kg Salz
> ...



Spät aber doch, also Salz in maßen wenn keine Krankheiten vorliegen im Frühjahr auf 1000 l Wasser 1 Kg Teich oder Speisesalz ohne zusätze, Im __ Parasiten oder Hautschimmelbefall erhöhen auf bis zu 5 Kg auf 1000 L. Letzteres jede Woche um 20 % Wasser erneuern ca 6 mal, dann Monatlich 20 % erneuern um den Fischen keinen Entzugsstress zu geben.Zum Winter hin ab +8° C (Wenn rein rechnerisch das Wasser komplett ausgetausch ist) ca 0,5 Kg Salz auf 1000 liter Wasser zugeben und im Frühjahr das gleiche und die prozedur 20% Monatlich Wasser erneuern beginnen.

Ich mache das schon 5 Jahre ohne Pflanzen oder Fischverlust bei Algen nur mässiger Rückgang die Rotfedern erledigen das gerne(Was noch erscheint).

!!!! Bei einsatz von Wasserzusätzen gegen Parasiten darf kein Salz mehr im Teich sein Produktbeschreibungen lesen !!!!

Gruss Umberto


----------



## S.Reiner (27. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Muß Salz in den Koiteich*

Hallo 
Habe das alles nochmal gelesen na ja für und wieder oder besser nicht????
Nun war ich Heute nee neue eco Teichpumpe kaufen und was sehe ich da Teichsalz habe dann mal rumgebort beim Händler und dann kams sagte er doch das er aleine diesen Monat schon über 50 Sack verkauft hätte und das zeug weg geht wie warme Sämmeln .Laut gedacht ( Nu wenn es keiner benutzt was machen dann die Leute damit ?)
der Händler sagt dann sehr viel und ich kam kaum mit über etwas muss ich dann doch die ganze Zeit nach denken er meinte in grossen Koizuchtanlagen in Japan würden die Koi nur auf Salz gezüchtet wie sonst solle es bei der massenproducktion gehen .
Nu bin ich irgendwie total neben der Rinne Salz nu Gut oder Salz nix Gut langsam dree ich durch .
Wer hat den hier mal was das in meinem bissel Hirn platz hat um meinen Koi ein Gesundes Leben zu ermöglichen 
Danke Reiner


----------



## Joerg (27. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Muß Salz in den Koiteich*

Hallo Reiner,
bei Salz gibt es verschiedene Ansichten, ob das wirklich ganzjährig im Teich sein soll.
Behandlungen in einem extra Becken sind aber je nach Anwendung besser als andere.

Scheint doch ein gutes Geschäft für den Koihändler zu sein.
Einfach normales Speisesalz in eine Tüte mit Teichsalz Aufdruck.

Wenn du solch einen Überbesatz hast wie in den Produktionsanlagen, sind Salzzugaben noch das kleinere Übel.


----------



## S.Reiner (28. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Muß Salz in den Koiteich*

Hallo Jörg
Einfach normales Speisesalz in eine Tüte mit Teichsalz Aufdruck
Das könnte muss aber garnicht so sein .
Produktionsanlagen
Ja die Produktionsanlagen wenn ich daran dänke wird mir so einiges klar will dazu aber mich erst garnicht eusern
Überbesatz
Nö kein Überbesatz dafür haben die Reier nu doch gesorgt im letzten Jahr.
es sei denn 10 kleine Koi von 10-15 cm sind bei 20000 Liter zu viel
Filter ausgelegt auf 60000 Liter .
Zu letzt möchte ich Dir noch sagen scheinst nee menge zu wissen über Koi und deren haltung 
------Respekt --------das hat nicht jeder.
Gruss Reiner


----------



## Julian49 (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Muß Salz in den Koiteich*

Hallo,
ich habe einen reinen Koiteich und salze diesen Teich im Herbst, im Frühjahr oder bei Neubesatz auf, d.h. ich gebe 3-5kg Salz/m³ in das Wasser, dies ergibt eine Salzkonzentration von 0,3-0,5%, also kein Vergleich mit Meerwasser.  Dies bedeutet bei meinem Koiteich von 58m³, dass ich 175 - 290kg Steinsalz hinzugebe, um die obige Salzkonzentration von 0,3% - 0,5% zu erreichen.

Dieses Aufsalzen tut den Koi gut, tut einigen Prasiten nicht gut und hat den positiven Nebeneffekt, dass die Fadenalgen absterben. In gut gefilterten Koiteichen ist es inzwischen üblich, regelmässige Wasserwechsel zu machen und dadurch verringert sich der Salzgehalt von alleine.

Gruß
Julian49


----------



## Julian49 (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Muß Salz in den Koiteich*

Hallo,
nochmals zum Thema Salz.

Salz solltet Ihr nicht beim Koi-Händler mit Koi-Aufdruck kaufen, sondern ganz einfach in Märkten wie z.B. Metro zu einem Preis von ca. 6€/25kg, nur als Geldspartip.
Gruß
Julian49


----------



## tibbi1971 (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Muß Salz in den Koiteich*

Hallo alle zusammen,
Salz in den Teich zu geben ist eine gute Sache
.es hilft den kois enorm und beugt auch vor.
Auf 1000 Liter Wasser kommt ein Kilo teichsalz.
so mache ich das schon ein paar Jahre und bin damit
Immer gut gefahren.
gruß


----------



## Joerg (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Muß Salz in den Koiteich*

Julian,
es sollte nicht unerwähnt bleiben, dass eine Aufsalzung auf 0,5% auch Nachteile hat.
Einige Medikamente sollen ab 0,1% nicht mehr eingesetzt werden.
Viele Pflanzen mögen den hohen Gehalt auch nicht und gehen ein.

In einem reinen Koiteich ohne Pflanzen mag das eine gute Option sein, die mehr Vorteile als Nachteile hat.


----------



## Moonlight (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Muß Salz in den Koiteich*

Dann reih ich mich mal ein 
Salz ist das Einzige was bei mir ebenfalls regelmäßig in den teich wandert.

Dadurch dass der Salzgehalt im Blu des Fisches höher ist, als das Salz im Teichwasser, kann man mit der Zugabe zum Wasser einen schönen Ausgleich schaffen, der es den Fischen ermöglicht weniger Energie beim Schwimmen zu verbrauchen.
Eigentlich eine gute Sache ... und den Pflanzen schadet es auch nicht. Nur den Algen ...

Salzbäder hab ich noch nie gemacht ... 

Mandy


----------



## S.Reiner (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Muß Salz in den Koiteich*

Morgen Mandy
Würdest Du mir auch verraten wieviel Salz du auf 1000Liter in deinen Teich giebst .
Das würde nicht nur mir sondern auch anderen ( die es ja nicht machen) bestimmt helfen .
das was auf der Sackanleitung steht erscheint mir etwas viel und ich möchte keinen Salzhering aus meine Koi machen.
Danke im vorraus GRUSS Reiner


----------



## jolantha (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Muß Salz in den Koiteich*

Hallo, habt Ihr eigentlich in der Natur irgendwo einen Salzwasserteich in dem Karpfen leben ??
Ich habe mich auch über 10 Jahre in dem Irrglauben befunden, daß in den Gartenteich Salz gehört - und mich mittlerweile eines Besseren belehren lassen. 
Salz ist nur kurzfristig in Ordnung, aber nicht als Dauerbad geeignet. Wenn Ihr im Meer badet, geht Ihr doch hinterher auch duschen, um das Salzwasser wieder abzuwaschen.
 Ihr wascht Euren Hunden doch auch die Pfoten ab, wenn im Winter Salz gestreut wurde, 
Euer Essen landet im Müll, wenn es versalzen ist !
Unsere heimischen Fische sind nun mal keine Brackwasserfische ! 
Als Heilungsbad, separat ausgeführt kann Salz viel nützen, als Dauerzustand nicht empfehlenswert.
Denkt doch mal an die Vögel, die aus den Teichen trinken - Salzwasser
Ebenso die Pflanzen, die vollkommen oder auch nur mit den Wurzeln im Wasser stehen - Salzwasser
Es gibt hier im Forum viele Themen dazu, und nachdem ich sie mir alle durchgelesen habe, habe ich mich entschieden kein Salz mehr in meinen Teich zu kippen.


----------



## Moonlight (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Muß Salz in den Koiteich*

Hey Reiner,

ich gebe max. 1kg auf 1000l Wasser ... es soll ja nur etwas unterstützen, mehr nicht ...

Mandy


----------



## S.Reiner (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Muß Salz in den Koiteich*

Danke Mandy 
Jolantha ist doch nur nee Frage nicht Böse sein BITTE 
Gruss Reiner

Alles wird gut hoffe ich zumindest jeden Tag


----------



## Moonlight (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Muß Salz in den Koiteich*

Salz ist ein Mineral, ohne das es einfach kein Leben gibt.
Sicher wird versalzenes Essen weggeworfen ..,. aber ohne Salz schmeißt Du es auch weg.

Meine Meinung ... und es soll doch Jeder so machen, wie er es für Richtig befindet, solange es keinen Schaden anrichtet 

Mandy


----------



## Joerg (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Muß Salz in den Koiteich*

Bis max 1KG/m³ sollten weder Fische noch die meisten Pflanzen Schaden nehmen.
Höhere Dosierungen können bei anstehenden Behandlungen schon bedenklich sein.

Bei mir sollte weniger drin sein, da ich nur Fadenalgen, an Stellen wo ich sie schlecht rausholen kann, damit "behandle".


----------



## Moonlight (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Muß Salz in den Koiteich*

Sag ich doch ... 1kg pro 1000l ist völlig okay ...

Mandy


----------



## jolantha (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Muß Salz in den Koiteich*

Hallo Reiner,
natürlich bin ich Dir nicht böse, aber ich wundere mich, daß es so wenig einsichtige Menschen gibt, die ohne nachzudenken auf Ihrem Standpunkt beharren, denn Dauersalzung richtet Schaden an ! 

http://www.fishandmore.de/gartentei...erchen-vom-kochsalz-und-seine-folgen.113.html

vielleicht überzeugt das ja einige unbelehrbare 

Und Jörg, nicht böse sein, aber letztes Jahr haben andere " Mods " Deiner jetzigen Ausführung vollkommen widersprochen.

Lest Euch doch einfach hier im Forum mal die Beiträge durch, damit diese ewigen Wiederholungen mal aufhören.


----------



## Doc (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Muß Salz in den Koiteich*

oO ... Ich habs getan ... 2,5 KG ... Hab heute morgen gefühlte 4 KG Algen ausm Teich geholt ... Bin mal gespannt, obs gut läuft ^^ ...


----------



## S.Reiner (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Muß Salz in den Koiteich*

O O O Markus du schlingel 
Nu habe den Beitrag gelesen Kochsalz
 Ja das kann schon so sein aber was ich da reinmache ist ein speziälles Teichsalz das hat garnichts mit Kochsalz zu tuhen . Mir ist das auch von einem Koizüchter empholen worden.
Werde nun erst mal abwarten denn es ist schon im Teich.
Gruss Reiner



Koi sind alle noch am Leben und es geht ihnen gut .


----------



## Moonlight (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Muß Salz in den Koiteich*

Naja, den Anweisungen auf der Verpackung würde ich nicht folgen.
90% Wasserwechsel? Lieber nicht ... und nur 1x im Monat 20%? Das mache ich jede Woche.

Mandy


----------



## S.Reiner (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Muß Salz in den Koiteich*

Hallo Mandy
Da muss ich Dir recht geben mache auch öfter neues Wasser in den Teich alls es da auf der Tüte steht .
Aber darum geht es mir ja auch garnicht es ist so das in Japan die Fische ( Koi )mit einer Salzkonzentration gross werden und ich wollte auch keine Salzheringe aus den Koi machen .
Mir ist auch klar das es ein umstrittenes Tema hier bei uns ist .
Nur eines kapier ich nicht wenn es so schlächt ist warum kaufen es dann so viele 
und warum machen die Japaner das ???
Ich esse ei mit Salz und in die Kartoffel kommt es auch bin auch nicht am vertrocknen
Natürlich sollte alles in einem gewissen ramen pasieren wenn ich mir den Salzpott in den Halz kipp wird mir auch schlächt und trinke mich zu Tode .
Na ja eben alles in massen oder ??? 
Gruss Reiner


----------



## S.Reiner (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Muß Salz in den Koiteich*

Besser ist scheinbar es zu machen und dann SCHWEIGEN


----------



## Moonlight (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Muß Salz in den Koiteich*

Ich wünsche Dir guten Appetit, bedenke aber, das trinkst Du nur ein mal 

Mandy


----------



## S.Reiner (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Muß Salz in den Koiteich*

Habe es wieder weggemacht ist mir einfach zu hoch das ganze ich schweige besser und trink en (nur für meine besten Freunde ) wennst weisst was ich meine gehe  im Garten und vergässe das alles .
Aber Danke für deine Hilfe 
Gruss Reiner
Schüssi


----------



## Moonlight (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Muß Salz in den Koiteich*

Tja ... ich kann es nicht mehr weg machen ... nun stehts da - zitiert ...

Tschüssi


----------



## Joerg (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Muß Salz in den Koiteich*



Reiner S schrieb:


> aber was ich da reinmache ist ein spezielles Teichsalz das hat garnichts mit Kochsalz zu tuhen.


Reiner,
hat dir dein Händler denn auch den Unterschied zwischen NaCl und NaCl erklärt. 
Das sollte dann auch den höheren Preis rechtfertigen.


----------



## Hinnerk (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Muß Salz in den Koiteich*


----------



## Joerg (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Muß Salz in den Koiteich*

Jörg,
heulst du jetzt wegen deiner tollen Seite, die nun nicht mehr online ist oder wegen den unqualifizierten Beiträgen.
Hatte heute Mittag deine tolle Zusammenstellung verlinken wollen, aber da ist leider nichts mehr. 
Viel Wissen über Salz war da mal übersichtlich und objektiv zusammengetragen.


----------

